# Parts compatability



## Randy S (Jul 16, 2021)

OK... I can't seem to get a straight answer from Beretta, or any retailer... hope someone here can help...

Just bought a beautiful Beretta 92FS, Italian made, blued... I want to modify it with a Silver & Black LV Raiders theme... Not really a Raiders fan, I just think Silver & Black looks badass... anyway...

Are the parts (skeletonized hammer; left & right safety levers; disassembly lever; slide catch; trigger bar; trigger; magazine catch) from a 92 Inox, interchangeable with a 92FS... I could really use a definitive answer before I start spending money on this project...

Also, I would love to find a Stainless Steel EXTENDED Slide Catch, and a Stainless Steel OVERSIZED Magazine Catch...

Thank you all in advance for all of your help...

Randy S


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Randy S said:


> OK... I can't seem to get a straight answer from Beretta, or any retailer... hope someone here can help...
> 
> Just bought a beautiful Beretta 92FS, Italian made, blued... I want to modify it with a Silver & Black LV Raiders theme... Not really a Raiders fan, I just think Silver & Black looks badass... anyway...
> 
> ...


I swapped all of the controls between my 92FS and my 92FS Compact and added a skeletonized hammer to the 92FS Compact. They're all interchangeable. Midwest Gun Works is a great source for Beretta parts. www.midwestgunworks.com/beretta-92/parts.html Just click on the red number next to the part(s) that you're interested in and a whole page of those parts will appear. 

I bought a lot of parts from them, they're a great company to deal with and ship your parts out upon receipt of your order. I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Randy S said:


> OK... I can't seem to get a straight answer from Beretta, or any retailer... hope someone here can help...
> 
> Just bought a beautiful Beretta 92FS, Italian made, blued... I want to modify it with a Silver & Black LV Raiders theme... Not really a Raiders fan, I just think Silver & Black looks badass... anyway...
> 
> ...


Yes, all the parts are straight across compatible from the stainless version to the black version, and vice versa. A 92FS is like a big lego set. You can change all the small parts and even slides and barrels. 99.99999% of the time, everything is just drop in. No fitting needed.

Be aware that if ya mess with the safety levers, some people do that work with the entire slide inside of a giant zip lock bag. There are tiny parts that can come flying out, and you will never find them on the floor again


----------

